
Trumpnomics Working: Leading Indicators Up - drocer88
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/economy-speeds-up-in-march-but-not-at-a-very-fast-pace-leading-indicators-show-2019-04-18
======
microwavecamera
Actual headline: "Economy speeds up slightly in March, leading indicators
show"

Back in my day trolling meant something....

------
dlahoda
I expected comparison data with obamanomics. How to dislike HN story? And
person posted that.

